# Keswick Parking



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Any tips on best place to park in Keswick for shops etc anyone ?


----------



## 90061 (May 1, 2005)

There's a large carpark by the Theatre by the Lake. Spaces large enough for a MH, if you arrive early enough....


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Supermarket*

Hi Helen,

There's loads of parking in Boothes Supermarket car park in the centre of Keswick it shares with the bus terminus. Lucky so and so if you are going there. We'll be there in Feb/March. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Might see you there Helen, we're off to Ullswater in a few hours. We won't be in 'the truck' as we're leaving it parked up as daughter is meeting us in her car. Look out for you on the car parks. Hope the weather picks up or might consider part exchanging for an ark!

Jeanann


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for your replys, had a fantastic fortnight in September, Lakes much better than I had imagined and yes parking in Keswick no problem
 
Helen


----------

